# Center Band Etching??



## Mr Vic (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a lady who loves the design on the Elegant Wall St II band. However she wants a similar on the Satin Copper Slim line. Any ideas on ways to etch? Thought about a clear decal but concerned it's small and the potential wear.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RMayoIII (Sep 1, 2013)

There are a couple vendors that sell decorative center bands for slimline kits.


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 2, 2013)

I've looked at a bus load of vendors. She wants some thing Hawaiian Tribal signifying the ocean and flowers. I was lucky to find the satin copper kit. I need to retain the satin copper band and some how apply the design.


----------

